# MAC Dress Sets swatches



## lara (Oct 2, 2006)

Post your Dress Sets swatches in this thread, please!

Pictures only, and please keep chatter to the Dress Sets colour story thread.


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Dec 5, 2006)

I got my Dress Sets yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Lipgelee-Set:*












*Shadestick-Set:*











Shadestick swatches:


----------



## Ascella (Dec 9, 2006)

4 Shadesticks: Shimmersand, Lucky Jade, Silverbleu, Royal Hue





5 Warm Pigment: Vanilla, Pink Bronze, Tan, Chartreuse, Old Gold


----------



## mezzamy (Dec 11, 2006)

Lipgelee Set swatched on NC30 skin


----------



## mezzamy (Jan 12, 2007)

*Warm Pigment Set*

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y86...y/pigment1.jpg


----------



## kimmy (Sep 26, 2007)

headliner lipglass from 3 tan lips on nc25


----------

